# the new bowtech carbon knight is here



## Chuckstahk (Jun 20, 2013)

now we just need some specs!


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Nice looking bow


----------



## Fasteddy21 (Jul 9, 2012)

Awesome! Specs please..........................................damn well better shoot 400 fps or it's a clunker. And Scott e can finally set himself free hahahahaha!


----------



## Chuckstahk (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Here's the pic


----------



## emtrchr (Apr 17, 2007)

is it a carbon riser? why else would they call it the carbon knight!!!


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

I would love to know the specs looks like a carbon d340 with cable slide


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Need specs!


----------



## nimh (Nov 26, 2011)

No overdrive binary's? Im kinda disappointed.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

BP1992 said:


> Need specs!


x1000!


----------



## Chuckstahk (Jun 20, 2013)

nimh said:


> No overdrive binary's? Im kinda disappointed.


me too, i wonder if it just carbon core limbs.


----------



## ohio36hunter (Aug 5, 2007)

looks like my old destroyer 340,man I loved that bow


----------



## JeffShrugged (Dec 7, 2012)

I love the riser design. For a moment, it made me think of a Mathews bow and I started craving maple syrup. I think they are going to sell a lot of those.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I Like the look of that bow.I always wanted a Invasion,maybe i will buy this as my next bow...Grizz


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Looks BA.If the 3.2lbs and 330+ibo are correct Im intrested.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> I Like the look of that bow.I always wanted a Invasion,maybe i will buy this as my next bow...Grizz


You already have 2 new bows coming


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk 🎯 🇺🇸


----------



## Bowtecher24 (May 30, 2012)

As much as I want to sell my 2012 invasion to get one, I think I am going to wait a year til I get one ... it does look BA


----------



## bukfever2 (Feb 16, 2011)

If this is the bow then I think they will have another winner. 
A carbon riser at a reasonable price will open up a whole new option for the bowhunter.
At a rumored 3.2lbs this bow will be a joy to carry through the woods.
Ours have shipped and we'll know Weds the 10th when ours are scheduled to arrive.
Good Luck


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Rod Savini said:


> You already have 2 new bows coming
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk &#55356;&#57263; &#55356;&#56826;&#55356;&#56824;


Yep..So?...:shade:...Grizz


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

No yoke tuning and no flex riser. Seems they went backwards in technology except for the carbon riser.
3.2 lbs might be a curse more than one thinks. In a few months, after all the new wears off, I'll pay attention to the reviews.
The d340 was a great bow, but 3.2 lbs will be hard to hold steady. 
We'll see.


----------



## Widgeon (Jul 17, 2009)

zmanastronomy said:


> No yoke tuning and no flex riser. Seems they went backwards in technology except for the carbon riser.
> 3.2 lbs might be a curse more than one thinks. In a few months, after all the new wears off, I'll pay attention to the reviews.
> The d340 was a great bow, but 3.2 lbs will be hard to hold steady.
> We'll see.


Nothing wrong with a light bow, just makes it easier to put the weight where you want it!


----------



## BigShow (Sep 4, 2006)

Nice looking bow, but I have reservations about the strength of the riser.


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

Ill keep my Invasion


----------



## metallic1 (Mar 19, 2013)

*heres a snip*

i noticed you cant right click-save the image, heres a full size snip..
good looking bow, id like to test drive one!


----------



## naturemade (Oct 1, 2009)

They are probably testing the carbon riser till the release of the flagship bow in January. If this bow hits near 340, it will sell like wildfire. The future looks interesting for Bowtech.


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Is it not a "replacement" for the Assassin???


----------



## reaper159 (Feb 15, 2012)

Carbon Injection molded riser....kinda like plastic not machined. This is why they can sell a carbon bow this cheap. Great looking bow if I do say so myself. They will sell a lot of these rigs for hunting.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Boy that thing sure is



Ugly

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

reaper159 said:


> Carbon Injection molded riser....kinda like plastic not machined. This is why they can sell a carbon bow this cheap. Great looking bow if I do say so myself. They will sell a lot of these rigs for hunting.


Where is a price listed? Am I missing it?


----------



## GregBS (Oct 30, 2010)

My understanding is MSRP @ ~$750. Unsure if that is package or just bow.

Looks like a D340 riser, but plastic and without all the things I like about my D340.

That said, if it shoots as well or better than the Assassin, it'll sell.


----------



## dschonbrun (Nov 14, 2012)

The riser is Carbon Monocoque, with some woven reinforcement over the top at key locations.

Agree with a previous post..... lighter riser means you can add more weight on your stabs to steady the bow. I like the direction... would love to see a 36-38" ATA version of the riser.


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

Interesting, but looks too short for me.


----------



## frankie_rizzo (Dec 20, 2010)

Looks nice. Hopefully we get to see some specs soon.


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

dschonbrun said:


> The riser is Carbon Monocoque, with some woven reinforcement over the top at key locations.
> 
> Agree with a previous post..... lighter riser means you can add more weight on your stabs to steady the bow. I like the direction... would love to see a 36-38" ATA version of the riser.


X2 I'd like to see a 34-36" version


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

No doubt they will sell a lot of them...
Looks like a little kids bow though...just my thoughts


----------



## mag22 (Apr 26, 2013)

Carbon Tribute


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I think they will sell a lot of them. Its a reasonable price bow that is very light. A step up from the assassion


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

Looks pretty much like ScottE described.....reckon some people may owe him an apology...


----------



## thencprince1515 (Sep 5, 2011)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> Yep..So?...:shade:...Grizz


And you have the nerve to roast me for changing bows so much...... Geez you change more than a 90 year olds underwear. 


Mathews Heli-M 🎯


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Ok so..... Bowtech went forward how? LOL....


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

ShootingABN! said:


> Ok so..... Bowtech went forward how? LOL....


Did I miss where this bow was supposed to move them forward or was it just everyone making this bow out to be something it was not and then it not meeting their expectations? Did people REALLY think that bowtech was going to release a 3.2 carbon bow that did 375 IBO, Overdrive Binaries, flex-guard and cooked for you, washed your dishes, etc in the middle of summer? If I understand it correctly, there was supposed to be two bows released at the ATA show, one being a flagship. Well they released the flagship bow which was the Experience and all the teasers confirm that. The other bow was not ready (and was not the flagship bow) and so this would be it. Not every bow that companies come out with are supposed to be ground breaking and it is nice that they are coming out with some bows that are at different price points. 

Besides, nobody has even shot this thing. Yet everyone has an opinion on it based on pictures. Sounds like what a majority of AT did when they first heard of the Experience and look how well it is doing now... I think for the price point Bowtech is going to have another bow that is hard to beat. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

thencprince1515 said:


> And you have the nerve to roast me for changing bows so much...... Geez you change more than a 90 year olds underwear.
> 
> 
> Mathews Heli-M &#55356;&#57263;


:grin:


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

chaded said:


> Did I miss where this bow was supposed to move them forward or was it just everyone making this bow out to be something it was not and then it not meeting their expectations? Did people REALLY think that bowtech was going to release a 3.2 carbon bow that did 375 IBO, Overdrive Binaries, flex-guard and cooked for you, washed your dishes, etc in the middle of summer? If I understand it correctly, there was supposed to be two bows released at the ATA show, one being a flagship. Well they released the flagship bow which was the Experience and all the teasers confirm that. The other bow was not ready (and was not the flagship bow) and so this would be it. Not every bow that companies come out with are supposed to be ground breaking and it is nice that they are coming out with some bows that are at different price points.
> 
> Besides, nobody has even shot this thing. Yet everyone has an opinion on it based on pictures. Sounds like what a majority of AT did when they first heard of the Experience and look how well it is doing now... I think for the price point Bowtech is going to have another bow that is hard to beat. Just my opinion of course.


I believe ScottE has shot it.....I dont recall if he said he did or not


----------



## cclingma (Feb 22, 2007)

Three track binary/slaved????

Looks like another three track, I like em.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I think it will be another great bow on the market for hunting,some will love it,some will like it,some will hate it and complain.In the end it will do what it supposed to do,and it will sell great...Grizz


----------



## Scott E (Apr 20, 2012)

Otdrsman85 said:


> I believe ScottE has shot it.....I dont recall if he said he did or not


Yup....sure did


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

Scott E said:


> Yup....sure did


And...


----------



## frankie_rizzo (Dec 20, 2010)

Does anyone know the specs yet? DL, AtA, brace, etc?


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> I think it will be another great bow on the market for hunting,some will love it,some will like it,some will hate it and complain.In the end it will do what it supposed to do,and it will sell great...Grizz


Agreed Griz! Just makes me think HMMMM.....2014 Maybe a cross between this and a CPX/CPXL....? put me on the list for that!


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

stork64 said:


> And...


If I were him Id probably just set back and laugh after everyone told him he was full of it and basically called him a liar....But This pic is pretty much spot on to what he described...


----------



## bukfever2 (Feb 16, 2011)

widgeon said:


> nothing wrong with a light bow, just makes it easier to put the weight where you want it!


x 2


----------



## thencprince1515 (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks just like an Assassin to me.


Mathews Heli-M 🎯


----------



## Scott E (Apr 20, 2012)

frankie_rizzo said:


> Does anyone know the specs yet? DL, AtA, brace, etc?


Yup.....except for IBO


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't see it on their twitter, I call photoshop :smile: . Kidding, kidding.


----------



## NCstick (Aug 14, 2011)

nimh said:


> No overdrive binary's? Im kinda disappointed.


Me too. Looks like an Assassin.


----------



## thare1774 (Dec 13, 2010)

Why is there no berger hole?


----------



## dschonbrun (Nov 14, 2012)

BearArcher1980 said:


> No doubt they will sell a lot of them...
> Looks like a little kids bow though...just my thoughts


If the performance is there, guys will get over the initial appearance. They did for the Chill and Creed....


----------



## frankie_rizzo (Dec 20, 2010)

Any chance you could fill us in on those specs?


----------



## Caligater (Jun 25, 2008)

Scott E said:


> Yup....sure did


I call BS. With no pictures to prove it you're just trolling...LOL


----------



## Scott E (Apr 20, 2012)

frankie_rizzo said:


> Any chance you could fill us in on those specs?


Nah....someone else can.....i already tried once before


----------



## mursedan111 (Apr 1, 2012)

dschonbrun said:


> The riser is Carbon Monocoque, with some woven reinforcement over the top at key locations.
> 
> Agree with a previous post..... lighter riser means you can add more weight on your stabs to steady the bow. I like the direction... would love to see a 36-38" ATA version of the riser.


Agreed


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Good knight? Or good night?????ukey::darkbeer::mg:


----------



## midwestbowhunt (Feb 16, 2011)

It's definitely not the best looking bow, but with the right specs it could be a shooter. $750 seems kind of high for a plastic riser and not much else.


----------



## smokin12ring (Dec 4, 2002)

I think bowtech did great with this. Light weight defiantly different, priced very friendly and released it about the real time of year that casual bow hunters actually start looking for a new bow. Release dates in October are about the worst dates in my opinion


----------



## Aggie34 (May 25, 2013)

Interesting riser design. From looks alone, don't know that I'd be that interested in it. IF I were even considering a new bow purchase (just got my first one about two months ago).


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

Okay great, I can go ahead and get an Experience now lol


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

InjunJR said:


> Okay great, I can go ahead and get an Experience now lol


Don't Do it


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

mccoppinb said:


> Don't Do it


Lol the elite is sold my friend. I've got bow fever


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

zmanastronomy said:


> No yoke tuning and no flex riser. Seems they went backwards in technology except for the carbon riser.
> 3.2 lbs might be a curse more than one thinks. In a few months, after all the new wears off, I'll pay attention to the reviews.
> The d340 was a great bow, but 3.2 lbs will be hard to hold steady.
> We'll see.


i as well cant shoot a light bow at all !


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

There gonna sell a lot of these,I personally like a light bow that way I can put the weight where I want it! It should be a great huntin bow ! I want to shoot it !


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

dschonbrun said:


> The riser is Carbon Monocoque, with some woven reinforcement over the top at key locations.
> 
> Agree with a previous post..... lighter riser means you can add more weight on your stabs to steady the bow. I like the direction... would love to see a 36-38" ATA version of the riser.


If it is dont drop it or nick it in a stress point.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

dschonbrun said:


> The riser is Carbon Monocoque, with some woven reinforcement over the top at key locations.


This is basic 411 on "Carbon Mononcoque", apparently it's used for the frames of high performance bicycles & Lamborghini's...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monocoque


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

So why are so many people on here calling carbon fiber plastic? I don't get it. Carbon Monocoque is a manufacturing process not a different carbon.


----------



## Andrew.C (Oct 6, 2011)

nontypical said:


> So why are so many people on here calling carbon fiber plastic? I don't get it. Carbon Monocoque is a manufacturing process not a different carbon.


Because whats commonly known as carbon fiber is actually CFRP

from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon-fiber-reinforced_polymer

"Carbon-fiber-reinforced polymer, carbon-fiber-reinforced plastic or carbon-fiber reinforced thermoplastic (CFRP, CRP, CFRTP or often simply carbon fiber)"


----------



## CelticSavage (Apr 3, 2010)

I hope I get a chance to shoot one soon.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Its carbon tech. Just like Hoyt's , at 500$ cheaper if you like the element you'll like this !


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

Andrew.C said:


> Because whats commonly known as carbon fiber is actually CFRP
> 
> from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon-fiber-reinforced_polymer
> 
> "Carbon-fiber-reinforced polymer, carbon-fiber-reinforced plastic or carbon-fiber reinforced thermoplastic (CFRP, CRP, CFRTP or often simply carbon fiber)"


I don't need to read it to tell you that they would use epoxy in this mat and no way would it be plastic but whatever you say. Still makes no sense to me.


----------



## Andrew.C (Oct 6, 2011)

nontypical said:


> I don't need to read it to tell you that they would use epoxy in this mat and no way would it be plastic but whatever you say. Still makes no sense to me.


Fair enough, but perhaps other people are misinformed.


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

Going of speculation alone....I'm going to go out on a limb and say its not even in the same ball park as the Hoyt carbon bows. I would like to shoot it and make my own decision and I look forward to see where this will take bowtech for their 2014 flagships...


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Andrew.C said:


> Because whats commonly known as carbon fiber is actually CFRP
> 
> from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon-fiber-reinforced_polymer
> 
> "Carbon-fiber-reinforced polymer, carbon-fiber-reinforced plastic or carbon-fiber reinforced thermoplastic (CFRP, CRP, CFRTP or often simply carbon fiber)"


 did you notice the word MATRIX in the article it's the same type of tech. That Hoyt uses in the element and matrix ! At 500$ less !


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

nontypical said:


> I don't need to read it to tell you that they would use epoxy in this mat and no way would it be plastic but whatever you say. Still makes no sense to me.


Might just want to read up on what plastic actually is and how many varieties are. You are aware that just about every epoxy resin is plastic.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

Doebuster said:


> did you notice the word MATRIX in the article it's the same type of tech. That Hoyt uses in the element and matrix ! At 500$ less !


Nope Hoyt is using tubes. Completely different


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Bowtech has one of the best cam systems out there for fine tuning to perfection with the overdrive binarys. Why they chose to use this system on this bow is beyond me.


----------



## Giger (Feb 24, 2009)

Is it me or does it look like the cam has a limb rather than a string stop for draw stop? I'm liking this design so far. New, more modern material, is where companies have to move to improve; I hope this material, if capable, moves over to the center pivot design of their line.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Giger said:


> Is it me or does it look like the cam has a limb rather than a string stop for draw stop? I'm liking this design so far. New, more modern material, is where companies have to move to improve; I hope this material, if capable, moves over to the center pivot design of their line.


Yeah its a limb stop. I am trying to figure out what those red things are where the limb splits to the cam.


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

kjwhfsd said:


> Might just want to read up on what plastic actually is and how many varieties are. You are aware that just about every epoxy resin is plastic.


Yeah, that's what I need to do. A degree in Chemical Engineering and I need to read up on epichlorhydran and bisphenol A reactions. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

nontypical said:


> Yeah, that's what I need to do. A degree in Chemical Engineering and I need to read up on epichlorhydran and bisphenol A reactions. Thanks for the tip.


Dude, that guy is one of the biggest trolls and "know-it-all" A-holes on this site...ignore him.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

bbentley392t said:


> Dude, that guy is one of the biggest trolls and "know-it-all" A-holes on this site...ignore him.


Why can't you handle the honest truth. I'm not the one that said no way it would be plastic. Yet that is exactly what it is.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

kjwhfsd said:


> Why can't you handle the honest truth. I'm not the one that said no way it would be plastic. Yet that is exactly what it is.


You know as well as I do, that reference has nothing to do with plastic & carbon...or this thread for that matter.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

I think bowtech went down hill when a gun company bought them . I think in 08-09. they only offer one good (great) bow in their line up.
as far carbon i'll stick the the true guys (hoyt) when i'm ready to buy a true carbon bow.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

No overdrive...no likey


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

looks like they stole: 
hoyt string stop
Mathews riser

how come no company can come up with they own orng. design?


----------



## punk2002 (Mar 13, 2012)

2014 should be interesting as i c this as a mid level carbon. O i bet they will sell a ton of them.


----------



## jjtrain44 (Mar 11, 2008)

not for me ,but i hope the other companies follow with some mid range prices on the carbon bows


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

kgtech said:


> looks like they stole:
> hoyt string stop
> Mathews riser
> 
> how come no company can come up with they own orng. design?



The riser looks a lot closer to a Destroyer 340 riser than it does a Mathews. The string stop is very similar to the one they put on the Experience. Are you just pulling this stuff out of nowhere or what?


Destroyer 340


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

If they made a 3.2lbs carbon ds350 They would sell more than they could ever make.Flagship carbon OD bow at ata?


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

when they make a carbon experience, i will consider selling my CPXL


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

I guess flex guards, Center pivot , and OD cams (not gona call 'em binaries) aint all they were cooked up to be.


----------



## BigShow (Sep 4, 2006)

Mahly said:


> I guess flex guards, Center pivot , and OD cams (not gona call 'em binaries) aint all they were cooked up to be.


Its a mid level bow, you don't put top of the line options on a mid level bow.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

BigShow said:


> Its a mid level bow, you don't put top of the line options on a mid level bow.


Exactly, same reason Hoyt went with a cable slide & alpha-shox on the Charger...


----------



## bornagain (Mar 24, 2005)

chaded said:


> Yeah its a limb stop. I am trying to figure out what those red things are where the limb splits to the cam.


To keep the cheap limbs from splitting and breaking right there like the Mathews limbs used to 10 years ago.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Obviously that's an entry level style bow. It has no flex guard, no O.D. Binary cams, and does not have dual yokes. IMO it's more/less is an Assassin with a different riser material. Even though I do not know the specs, it sure looks to be another short ATA bow, just like the Assassin. Too bad indeed. 

I would think Bowtech has more up their sleeve than what meets the eye on this bow in terms of a carbon riser. 

With that said, I can tell you that I have no desire what so ever to purchase one of those bows. It's too short, doesn't have dual yokes, and the riser is too reflexed for my likings. 

I hope this is just one of their newer bows for 2014.

Skeet.


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

Tough time of year to be getting ready to release a hunting bow. What are the chances these will be on shelves in enough time before opener (2 months)? In which case better to have left it til next winter.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Funny to see how many people shoot it down and haven't even laid a finger on it yet. Pictures can't do anything justice. I have never owned a Bowtech and I highly doubt they would produce a piece of crap and throw it on the market.

What is wrong with a cable slide? They have been used for years with no problem.

No flex guard....maybe they want to save some options for a upgraded version to put on the market in 2014.

There is a huge market for those that can't afford to drop 1000+ on a carbon bow but would like to own one. Perhaps Bowtech was trying to enable those that don't have a ton of money to throw down on a super pricey bow the opportunity to get the next best thing.


----------



## GregBS (Oct 30, 2010)

Doofy_13 said:


> Funny to see how many people shoot it down and haven't even laid a finger on it yet. Pictures can't do anything justice. I have never owned a Bowtech and I highly doubt they would produce a piece of crap and throw it on the market.
> 
> What is wrong with a cable slide? They have been used for years with no problem.
> 
> ...


I have to agree. Cable slides are far superior to stiff roller guards, IMO. They flex slightly and work flawlessly. I'll personally ony buy bows with flexible guards or cable slides. Much easier to tune.

Binary cams are a proven, fast and reliable design. Nothing wrong there.

This is obviously not meant to be a flagship bow. It looks to be a middle to mid-high end competitor.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Doofy_13 said:


> Funny to see how many people shoot it down and haven't even laid a finger on it yet. Pictures can't do anything justice. I have never owned a Bowtech and I highly doubt they would produce a piece of crap and throw it on the market.
> 
> What is wrong with a cable slide? They have been used for years with no problem.
> 
> ...



This^


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

I know a few folks on here that have owned and not liked the Assassin, but I really dig mine. I guess I am just one of those guys that shoot them well. I practice from a treestand in the yard and any shot or angle, that bow works great for me. I am surprised since Bowtech says the Assassin is the best selling bow in their history that they made a replacement for it. 

Also I am not calling anybody a liar but has anyone else tried to find this on Bowtech's twitter feed where the OP found it? I cannot find it, I wanted to see in what context they posted the picture.


----------



## nwmn (Mar 2, 2010)

The assassin is there best selling bow ever, and this looks like an upgraded version of it. I really like the od cams, but everything else about it looks intriguing. Carbon that costs $750 pretty cool, if you ask me.


----------



## "Own More Bone" (Oct 18, 2002)

I agree with Skeeter. This bow appears to be an Assassin like low-midpoint bow. I'm not knocking it at all. I loved my Assassin Sd last year till I bought the Experience. Now there is just nothing else for me other than the Experience.:thumbs_up


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Well no will now until the Flagship is released at the 2014 ATA... Like others have said maybe longer ATA same riser material, Overdrive and flexguard, lower BH and higher speeds. 

NO I have not shot the knight, nor do I care to..... I already have a short ATA custom bow by Crackers, and a longer ATA called CPXL....

Long live the Bowtech.... LOL


----------



## Scott E (Apr 20, 2012)

Squirrel said:


> Also I am not calling anybody a liar but has anyone else tried to find this on Bowtech's twitter feed where the OP found it? I cannot find it, I wanted to see in what context they posted the picture.


someone posted the pic on Bowtech's twitter page.......i don't believe it has been "officially" released by Bowtech


----------



## crazy4bucks (Jan 21, 2009)

Ray knight said:


> Bowtech has one of the best cam systems out there for fine tuning to perfection with the overdrive binarys. Why they chose to use this system on this bow is beyond me.


Because nobody will pay $1000 for a bow when you can get one with the same cams for $750. The OD binaries look like they would cost a lot more to make too.


----------



## Scott E (Apr 20, 2012)

trucker3573 said:


> This thread is useless without specs!!


tried to tell ya a few days ago.......im guessing IBO in the 330-340 range


----------



## kohoyt (Nov 7, 2011)

I like it. Someone please hurry up with a review.


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Bow looks very short to me. im anxious to see the specs when it is finally released.
Man i was praying for an alley comparable. When i started hearing 33" and 330ibo i was getting all kinds of excited. Damn i hate when i fall pray to the rumor mill we call Archery Talk!

By the way..props to you ScottE for not folding


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

Scott E said:


> tried to tell ya a few days ago.......im guessing IBO in the 330-340 range


The man has a point here...he got shot down and blasted for doing so a few days ago. Funny how fast people forgot about that.


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

You toucha my overdrive..... I toucha you face.


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

its mid end, looks ok.. "looks" are subjective.

but light, and although not all the bells and whistels of the CPX/experience, its a carbon riser, at a low-ish retail price, imsure its a solid shooter. 


Im also sure it will sell ok, and hoping for the high ends in Bowtechs line to get the same treatment, i mean a CPXL or Experience that weighs in 1+ lb less then now but same specs otherwise.. hell yes id wanna try that.


----------



## gut pile ohio (Jul 15, 2012)

Carbon version of the Assassin?


----------



## thare1774 (Dec 13, 2010)

Crow Terminator said:


> The man has a point here...he got shot down and blasted for doing so a few days ago. Funny how fast people forgot about that.


He didnt get blasted for posting specs, he got blasted for not posting pics he did or didnt have.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Scott E said:


> someone posted the pic on Bowtech's twitter page.......i don't believe it has been "officially" released by Bowtech


That explains why I couldn't find it. I wanted to see if they said anything with the post. I don't think it's a bad looking bow is why I was looking for more info.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I want to shoot the Carbon Knight, my local dealer ordered 2 of them.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

I really should be doing homework! Not looking at the crazy Knight!


----------



## Scott E (Apr 20, 2012)

thare1774 said:


> He didnt get blasted for posting specs, he got blasted for not posting pics he did or didnt have.


i tried to post a pic with specs, but the upload wouldnt go thru........and im glad it didnt......turned into a big mess real quick

i do have a pic.....and i will show it when the "offical" release from bowtech happens

but for now.......just for grins.....here ya go


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks great. Their is no doubt Bowtech will sell a ton of these! An affordable carbon bow relaeased 2 months before hunting season..... brilliant!

I can't wait to see what they released this winter...is it possible we may see a carbon bow with CPX riser, OD cams, Flx guard??? I sure hope so lol.


----------



## HuntFX (Dec 31, 2012)

Why wouldn't this be on their site already...


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

I've wished for a summer release of new bows for years, just makes sense to me to make them available to hunters before the hunting season rolls around. Every year the hottest sales of hunting gear come in late summer. Just about anyone now a days can set up a new bow and be confident within a month of purchase. I like the looks of the new Knight and never did I have a problem with the "old school" Binaries with a cable rod and slide.. We don't know but maybe the rod is engineered to flex and reduce torque,, it'd be easy to do!


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Ray knight said:


> Bowtech has one of the best cam systems out there for fine tuning to perfection with the overdrive binarys. Why they chose to use this system on this bow is beyond me.


price point , sell more make money?


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

kgtech said:


> I think bowtech went down hill when a gun company bought them . I think in 08-09. they only offer one good (great) bow in their line up.
> as far carbon i'll stick the the true guys (hoyt) when i'm ready to buy a true carbon bow.


(hoyt) has went down hill as well cracking limbs ?


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

chaded said:


> The riser looks a lot closer to a Destroyer 340 riser than it does a Mathews. The string stop is very similar to the one they put on the Experience. Are you just pulling this stuff out of nowhere or what?
> 
> 
> Destroyer 340
> View attachment 1701922


he is a basher lots of them on here


----------



## Jellymon (Jun 19, 2010)

pa.hunter said:


> (hoyt) has went down hill as well cracking limbs ?





Scott E said:


> i tried to post a pic with specs, but the upload wouldnt go thru........and im glad it didnt......turned into a big mess real quick
> 
> i do have a pic.....and i will show it when the "offical" release from bowtech happens
> 
> ...


I dont mind red accents but a pure red bow is a bit much.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

pa.hunter said:


> (hoyt) has went down hill as well cracking limbs ?


at lease hoyt is NOT owned by a gun company. who has no ideal about archery


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

chaded said:


> The riser looks a lot closer to a Destroyer 340 riser than it does a Mathews. The string stop is very similar to the one they put on the Experience. Are you just pulling this stuff out of nowhere or what?
> 
> 
> Destroyer 340
> View attachment 1701922


ok i'll give you the riser
but the string stop does like a lot like the ones on the hoyts carbon bows.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

Scott E said:


> tried to tell ya a few days ago.......im guessing IBO in the 330-340 range


it funny that all you naysayers did not believe scott and now look 

all he (scott e) should say is I TOLD YOU SO.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

pa.hunter said:


> (hoyt) has went down hill as well cracking limbs ?


yup. i shot a carbon element went they came out with the new cams this year. i had small carbon slinters stuck in my hand from handling the bow. the fit and finish sucked, and it draws stiff for a 330 bow. i will keep my invasion and d350, made by a gun company...lol

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Looks like a Carbon Tribute and the tribute was a great bow this bow will sell fast great hunting bow at a great price


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

blinginpse said:


> Boy that thing sure
> Ugly
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


Looks like a Martin riser.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

$750 for a mid-end bow? I am really doubting OD cams cost $250 more to make than binaries,


----------



## Honolua (Jun 6, 2013)

Looking forward to a hands on review...


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

seiowabow said:


> yup. i shot a carbon element went they came out with the new cams this year. i had small carbon slinters stuck in my hand from handling the bow. the fit and finish sucked, and it draws stiff for a 330 bow. i will keep my invasion and d350, made by a gun company...lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


I owned an Element for one season. Have several friends that own them. Talked to more people that have shot them. NEVER heard of carbon splinters.


----------



## HuntingFor1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowtech comes out with some competition for the other "light" bows out there and people naturally get upset about this because now their light bows aren't the best thing going any more. I'd be upset too if I had paid well over a grand for a bow knowing that now it just took a good hit on the resale value. I am glad that there is competition out there though because it forces the others to one up it.


----------



## Dan Zawacki (Apr 17, 2010)

refuse to follow.

Unless we're grabbing for market share. Then we'll come in line after both Hoyt and Matthews.

We're going to claim all original engineering and mathy sciency sounding techy bits.

Then still claim "Refuse to follow".


----------



## JeffShrugged (Dec 7, 2012)

In that picture it looks really short. Like Maybe as short as 30", or less even. It also looks very red.


----------



## ChristopherHall (Jul 8, 2012)

yawn not impressed


----------



## nwmn (Mar 2, 2010)

JeffShrugged said:


> In that picture it looks really short. Like Maybe as short as 30", or less even. It also looks very red.



I tried scaling off the picture assuming a 7" brace height and came up with 30.5" ata wich is what the assassin is.


----------



## Scott E (Apr 20, 2012)

nwmn said:


> I tried scaling off the picture assuming a 7" brace height and came up with 30.5" ata wich is what the assassin is.


you are very, very close


----------



## ChristopherHall (Jul 8, 2012)

stringgun said:


> Looks like a Martin riser.


Martin Alien or Ryterra


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

walks with a gi said:


> I've wished for a summer release of new bows for years, just makes sense to me to make them available to hunters before the hunting season rolls around. Every year the hottest sales of hunting gear come in late summer. Just about anyone now a days can set up a new bow and be confident within a month of purchase. I like the looks of the new Knight and never did I have a problem with the "old school" Binaries with a cable rod and slide.. We don't know but maybe the rod is engineered to flex and reduce torque,, it'd be easy to do!


Huh. I remember some pretty fancy inventions you made on those slides.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

31"


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

nontypical said:


> Yeah, that's what I need to do. A degree in Chemical Engineering and I need to read up on epichlorhydran and bisphenol A reactions. Thanks for the tip.


Epoxy is a polymer....it's plastic. :tongue: Yup, even epoxy is plastic. But not all plastics are created equal, are they?

PS: I didn't need a degree in chemical engineering to realize or learn this much either. Just a heads up. :wink:


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

seiowabow said:


> yup. i shot a carbon element went they came out with the new cams this year. i had small carbon slinters stuck in my hand from handling the bow. the fit and finish sucked, and it draws stiff for a 330 bow. i will keep my invasion and d350, made by a gun company...lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


Now that's the funniest thing I've read all year.....hope that d350 don't blow up n ya and the finish stays on those invasion limbs...


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

BowHuntnKY said:


> Now that's the funniest thing I've read all year.....hope that d350 don't blow up n ya and the finish stays on those invasion limbs...


Where did I say the Bow tech fit and finish is flawless? Neither is Hoyt's and at least I get some speed with my bow.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bub77 (Dec 5, 2011)

Going to have to shoot one.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

BowHuntnKY said:


> Now that's the funniest thing I've read all year.....hope that d350 don't blow up n ya and the finish stays on those invasion limbs...


It might be funny, but I was there as well and also dug tiny carbon splinters out of my left palm for a couple days. Left just happens to be my bow hand... And that was the only bow I shot that day. 

Team Whack- Sees NoDeer


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

how are you supposed to mount a rest to this thing with no berger hole(s)?


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

walks with a gi said:


> I've wished for a summer release of new bows for years, just makes sense to me to make them available to hunters before the hunting season rolls around. Every year the hottest sales of hunting gear come in late summer. Just about anyone now a days can set up a new bow and be confident within a month of purchase. I like the looks of the new Knight and never did I have a problem with the "old school" Binaries with a cable rod and slide.. We don't know but maybe the rod is engineered to flex and reduce torque,, it'd be easy to do!


Probably because manufacturers can't get their winter release bows out in a timely manner. What do you think is going to happen when guys see this, order a ton of 'em and BT can't get them to them in time to set up before season. Could be a win...could be a disaster.


----------



## Scott E (Apr 20, 2012)

mtn3531 said:


> how are you supposed to mount a rest to this thing with no berger hole(s)?


it has berger holes......but they are more like metal thread bosses that are cast into the molded riser


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> It might be funny, but I was there as well and also dug tiny carbon splinters out of my left palm for a couple days. Left just happens to be my bow hand... And that was the only bow I shot that day.
> 
> Team Whack- Sees NoDeer


Is there a thread anywhere about this experience or pictures?

If I picked up a 1300 bow and it left splinters in my hand I'd take pictures...let the MFG know... probably post about it on here see if anyone else had the same problem or just let the general AT community know what happenedhappened


----------



## gut pile ohio (Jul 15, 2012)

HuntingFor1 said:


> Bowtech comes out with some competition for the other "light" bows out there and people naturally get upset about this because now their light bows aren't the best thing going any more. I'd be upset too if I had paid well over a grand for a bow knowing that now it just took a good hit on the resale value. I am glad that there is competition out there though because it forces the others to one up it.


Well said...

We as Archers are very fortunate to have so many great choices at reachable price points


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

seiowabow said:


> Where did I say the Bow tech fit and finish is flawless? Neither is Hoyt's and at least I get some speed with my bow.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


Yes because speed is everything.......


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

BowHuntnKY said:


> Yes because speed is everything.......


i would be bitter too if i owned a Hoyt. it's ok to vent, we are here for you.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

BowHuntnKY said:


> Is there a thread anywhere about this experience or pictures?
> 
> If I picked up a 1300 bow and it left splinters in my hand I'd take pictures...let the MFG know... probably post about it on here see if anyone else had the same problem or just let the general AT community know what happenedhappened


I let the shop owner know. 

Team Whack- Sees NoDeer


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

I am not saying Hoyt is a bad bow but I have seen some pretty crappy finish on Hoyt's carbon bows


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

kgtech said:


> at lease hoyt is NOT owned by a gun company. who has no ideal about archery


still made in usa so i am in no matter the brand?


----------



## Mr.Wiggles (Dec 29, 2007)

That is sick man,Mathews is gonna take a pounding in sales,now they Can change their slogan to let us catch u if we can!LOL JK ITS ALL GOOD !


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

kgtech said:


> it funny that all you naysayers did not believe scott and now look
> 
> all he (scott e) should say is I TOLD YOU SO.


 i was not one of them but, everyone on here was doing that to get him to post picture of the bow >


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

gut pile ohio said:


> Well said...
> 
> We as Archers are very fortunate to have so many great choices at reachable price points


well put great choices


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I want to shoot it first ! I'm sure it's going to be a great option for a mid priced lt wgt huntin rig!


----------



## Widgeon (Jul 17, 2009)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> It might be funny, but I was there as well and also dug tiny carbon splinters out of my left palm for a couple days. Left just happens to be my bow hand... And that was the only bow I shot that day.
> 
> Team Whack- Sees NoDeer


Hmmm...this is extremely fishy. Where did the splinters come from? There is a handle (wood) and the entire riser is also coated. As well, the way the fibers are laid up is not conducive to splintering that could enter your hand.


----------



## bornagain (Mar 24, 2005)

seiowabow said:


> yup. i shot a carbon element went they came out with the new cams this year. i had small carbon slinters stuck in my hand from handling the bow. the fit and finish sucked, and it draws stiff for a 330 bow. i will keep my invasion and d350, made by a gun company...lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2



Such BS not that you had credibility anyway but if you did you lost every last bit of it with that story.


----------



## bornagain (Mar 24, 2005)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> It might be funny, but I was there as well and also dug tiny carbon splinters out of my left palm for a couple days. Left just happens to be my bow hand... And that was the only bow I shot that day.
> 
> Team Whack- Sees NoDeer


Team Whack is right as in whacky, another BS story


----------



## Widgeon (Jul 17, 2009)

A note about manufacturing methods for carbon/other composites:

There are two completely different methods being talked about here. The carbon/epoxy composite method is where the carbon fibers are laid out, often in a weave (but can also be unidirectional) and soak in an uncured epoxy. The pre-preg, as this epoxy impregnated fiber is called, is then shaped somehow, often using an underlying form. This combination is then baked at a temperature above the curing temp of the epoxy and is also put under pressure, often by pulling a vacuum across the surface by using a vacuum bag and some other material to absorb the excess epoxy as it heats up. The epoxy cures (cross-links, can NOT be melted again) and you end up with the composite shape that is ready for finishing.

The other method is to use injection molded plastics that have a fiber fill. The fiber can be all sorts of stuff, including carbon, and can be of nearly microscopic lengths or very long ones. Molding takes place in a large injection molding press, just like nearly all of the plastic parts that are used in everyday products. There are many advanced polymers and fiber combinations that can be molded and the end products can have some amazing characteristics, both in strength, durability and appearance. Final products can be tailored for strength, vibration absorption, finish, durability and whatever else. There are some crazy materials out there that can blow away many common materials in performance. In fact, often manufactures use metals for their products not because they are superior, but because people perceive metal to be better when that is not necessarily true. This is not your daddy's molding!

My guess, from looking at the picture of the riser, is that the Carbon Knight is formed using the second method.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

bornagain said:


> Such BS not that you had credibility anyway but if you did you lost every last bit of it with that story.


:nod:


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

No, their slogan is going to be : " No One Can Lie Like Us" lol

Nice looking bow from bowtech. I read a concern/complaint about the bow being to lite, not able to hold steady. This is intended to be a hunting bow, not a vegas, or redding spot killer..... The black knigts objective is to put brown on the ground!




Mr.Wiggles said:


> That is sick man,Mathews is gonna take a pounding in sales,now they Can change their slogan to let us catch u if we can!LOL JK ITS ALL GOOD !


----------



## ArcheryEngineer (Feb 25, 2013)

Man I'd like some grip plates like that for my Insanity. Those things are sweet!


----------



## frankie_rizzo (Dec 20, 2010)

Hopefully we get to see some specs soon


----------



## frankie_rizzo (Dec 20, 2010)

Just curious to know what the draw length adjustments are like. I am a short 26 draw so looking to see what it offers.


----------



## randallsgeneral (Mar 7, 2008)

draw length goes to 30.5..ibo is 332 carbon riser 3.2lbs retail is 799.00 i shot it today..guess they wanted to show hoyt how to price a carbon bow..lol


----------



## frankie_rizzo (Dec 20, 2010)

Do u know what the draw length goes down to? Whats the range?


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

Is this definitely a mid range priced bow? Or is it the flagship that is coming out late? Does anyone know the ATA yet?


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Make it a full size bow (35+" ATA and 32" draw) and I'd look at it a little harder. Still too expensive for a mid level bow.


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

Mahly said:


> Make it a full size bow (35+" ATA and 32" draw) and I'd look at it a little harder. Still too expensive for a mid level bow.


I agree with this. I just saw someone posted it is a 31" ATA bow. If that is true then I would not even consider it but it might be also to keep weight down. I like 35" bows because my draw length is 30".


----------



## bukfever2 (Feb 16, 2011)

Mahly said:


> Make it a full size bow (35+" ATA and 32" draw) and I'd look at it a little harder. *Still too expensive for a mid level bow*.


How many mid? level bows out there with carbon risers??


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

bukfever2 said:


> How many mid? level bows out there with carbon risers??


I agree it is not expensive for a carbon riser bow.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

How many "mid level" bows cost $750? 
For that money I'd go with a flagship bow from Strother or New Breed


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

31" Ata...Sounds very interesting..This may be my first brand new Bowtech....Grizz


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

Widgeon said:


> A note about manufacturing methods for carbon/other composites:
> 
> There are two completely different methods being talked about here. The carbon/epoxy composite method is where the carbon fibers are laid out, often in a weave (but can also be unidirectional) and soak in an uncured epoxy. The pre-preg, as this epoxy impregnated fiber is called, is then shaped somehow, often using an underlying form. This combination is then baked at a temperature above the curing temp of the epoxy and is also put under pressure, often by pulling a vacuum across the surface by using a vacuum bag and some other material to absorb the excess epoxy as it heats up. The epoxy cures (cross-links, can NOT be melted again) and you end up with the composite shape that is ready for finishing.
> 
> ...


Aye it is a proprietary material. I told everyone that months ago....


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

kgtech said:


> at lease hoyt is NOT owned by a gun company. who has no ideal about archery


savage was sold recently. The group that owns Bowtech sold savage arms off. That is the problem with people, they assume to much. Savage did not own Bowtech, but the same group of investors did own both companies. Bowtech does have a new CO as well. The old CEO of Savage took over....


----------



## frankie_rizzo (Dec 20, 2010)

I guess we will just have to wait til bowtech updates their website. Then we will know what exact specs are. I am just wanting to know what the draw length adjustments are since i have a short 26 draw. Either way we should soon find out. Unless someone knows specs and would like to share.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

seiowabow said:


> i would be bitter too if i owned a Hoyt. it's ok to vent, we are here for you.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


Hey its OK ...keep making up your stories



Widgeon said:


> Hmmm...this is extremely fishy. Where did the splinters come from? There is a handle (wood) and the entire riser is also coated. As well, the way the fibers are laid up is not conducive to splintering that could enter your hand.





bornagain said:


> Such BS not that you had credibility anyway but if you did you lost every last bit of it with that story.





bornagain said:


> Team Whack is right as in whacky, another BS story





spike camp said:


> :nod:


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

so this inexpensive bow has a 750 dollar price tag. Gotta love bow prices these days. I have thought bowtech was running kind of high end on prices any way so to them this is mid price.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

So I like buying used here on AT... Get last years model 1/2 off..




MrSinister said:


> so this inexpensive bow has a 750 dollar price tag. Gotta love bow prices these days. I have thought bowtech was running kind of high end on prices any way so to them this is mid price.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

Kahkon said:


> savage was sold recently. The group that owns Bowtech sold savage arms off. That is the problem with people, they assume to much. Savage did not own Bowtech, but the same group of investors did own both companies. Bowtech does have a new CO as well. The old CEO of Savage took over....


back in 08 or earlier it was hard to pick out a bow from them (bowtech) because the whole line up was awesome.
now you only hear about one bow. that's why having a gun company owning a archery company sucks.


----------



## randallsgeneral (Mar 7, 2008)

its definitaly not suppost to replace the flagship..but in my opinion its a way better shooter better draw cycle great back wall no vib it actually holds good for such a light bow...would i trade my hoyt NO but its definitaly a sweet shooter...its kind of a cheeper looking carbon also cant describe it..


----------



## exclip (Mar 17, 2013)

What he said lmao

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jacobpaschall (Jul 6, 2008)

kgtech said:


> I think bowtech went down hill when a gun company bought them . I think in 08-09. they only offer one good (great) bow in their line up.
> as far carbon i'll stick the the true guys (hoyt) when i'm ready to buy a true carbon bow.


Really? So which one is the only "Good" bow? The Specialist, Insanity, InsanityXL, Experience, or the Knight? Sounds like a pretty solid line up to me. Little bit of something for everyone there. As far as Bowtech going downhill since a gun company bought them, that's like saying Kraft Foods sucks because it's owned by a cigarette company (Phillip Morris). Just because it's owned by a different company doesn't mean that company runs it. "True Carbon Bow"? So I guess the Knight is fake carbon? Sounds to me like kgtech is doing a lot of bashing without even seeing or shooting the bow.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

bornagain said:


> Such BS not that you had credibility anyway but if you did you lost every last bit of it with that story.


I could care less what you think. Not even a tiny bit. It's not a secret that Hoyt's splinter. Limbs are very common. Not sure where the splintering came from on the Element. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

randallsgeneral said:


> its definitaly not suppost to replace the flagship..but in my opinion its a way better shooter better draw cycle great back wall no vib it actually holds good for such a light bow...would i trade my hoyt NO but its definitaly a sweet shooter...its kind of a cheeper looking carbon also cant describe it..


whats the speed ? Where in mo did you shoot it ?


----------



## randallsgeneral (Mar 7, 2008)

28 1/2in draw 60# 332gr [email protected] 296..


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow.... this thread reads like it's from a Jr. High School .
Sad really.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

randallsgeneral said:


> 28 1/2in draw 60# 332gr [email protected] 296..


those are nice numbers puts at about 335 nice! Did it draw nice ? Thanks for the info!


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

zmanastronomy said:


> Wow.... this thread reads like it's from a Jr. High School .
> Sad really.


Yep. Can't post a anything about a bow brand. So bring the insults, I will sling them back.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

Ridiculous.


----------



## wojoattack (Jan 9, 2010)

Pretty lame! I don't shoot either brand an I don't talk bad about any of them! May shoot one or the other some time! Don't think any of them are better than the other! Why fight over such stupid bs! No one wants to hear it! Just want to check out the new bow! Join a fight club if u want to fight! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

wojoattack said:


> Join a fight club if u want to fight!


The first rule of fight club is they're not supposed to talk about fight club!


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Man Bowtech sure knows how to get the 13 year old school girls worked up on this site.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

jacobpaschall said:


> Really? So which one is the only "Good" bow? The Specialist, Insanity, InsanityXL, Experience, or the Knight? Sounds like a pretty solid line up to me. Little bit of something for everyone there. As far as Bowtech going downhill since a gun company bought them, that's like saying Kraft Foods sucks because it's owned by a cigarette company (Phillip Morris). Just because it's owned by a different company doesn't mean that company runs it. "True Carbon Bow"? So I guess the Knight is fake carbon? Sounds to me like kgtech is doing a lot of bashing without even seeing or shooting the bow.


if bowtech would did all those in the same year I would have said......way to go!!! but they didn't...hahaha


----------



## Jellymon (Jun 19, 2010)

kgtech said:


> if bowtech would did all those in the same year I would have said......way to go!!! but they didn't...hahaha


Actually yes they did. Thats this years lineup. They also have the destroyer LE. Pretty good selection I think.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

Jellymon said:


> Actually yes they did. Thats this years lineup. They also have the destroyer LE. Pretty good selection I think.


dude they are together now .but those bow come out in separate years


----------



## Cmurphy1004 (Jun 26, 2013)

When will it release?


----------



## Jellymon (Jun 19, 2010)

kgtech said:


> dude they are together now .but those bow come out in separate years


Im aware of that. Didn't realize that mattered. Not really sure what your arguing about.


----------



## BRAD102590 (Sep 11, 2012)

Ok I'm seeing all this saying talk about the bow and its not even released on there site and the shops said they no about as much as we do about the bow so I'm not going to say I like it or hate it until I see it on bowtechs site and till shoot it


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

kgtech said:


> if bowtech would did all those in the same year I would have said......way to go!!! but they didn't...hahaha


quit bashing and move on :shade:


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

dschonbrun said:


> The riser is Carbon Monocoque, with some woven reinforcement over the top at key locations.
> 
> Agree with a previous post..... lighter riser means you can add more weight on your stabs to steady the bow. I like the direction... would love to see a 36-38" ATA version of the riser.


Then that turns into a target bow, and they wont keep their 3.2 lbs oh bow weight. When i think they were trying to create a light weight hunting bow to compete with the spyder 30, carbon matrix and dna for light weight hunting bows.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

kgtech said:


> if bowtech would did all those in the same year I would have said......way to go!!! but they didn't...hahaha


Move on troll.


----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

JeffShrugged said:


> I love the riser design. For a moment, it made me think of a Mathews bow and I started craving maple syrup. I think they are going to sell a lot of those.


Yum!!! Waffles in a different shape than a Matthews!!!


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

Man if bowtech is watching this thread they are grinning from ear to ear with all the attention it's getting 99.9 percent of the people on this sight have not even touched it but every one has an opinion and for the bashers 
Bashing is just another form of jealousy 
I think they will sell a ton of them


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

Jellymon said:


> Im aware of that. Didn't realize that mattered. Not really sure what your arguing about.


all i'm saying is I wish bowtech would release at lest 3 new bow a year.
it seem since savage bought them thing went down hill. only one flag ship per year


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

nhns4 said:


> Move on troll.


go back to archery addix.....lol


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

pa.hunter said:


> quit bashing and move on :shade:


not bashing. never a bad thing about their bows.


----------



## damo-eire (Nov 5, 2009)

nimh said:


> No overdrive binary's? Im kinda disappointed.


With ya on that one!!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

If its $799.00 I'll order one......if not.....I'll stick with Athens, best bow for accuracy I've ever shot......


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

cgs1967 said:


> I agree with this. I just saw someone posted it is a 31" ATA bow. If that is true then I would not even consider it but it might be also to keep weight down. I like 35" bows because my draw length is 30".


I agree, if its not 35" ATA or over, I'm not gonna buy it....I have a super hunting bow, the Genetix by New Breed and I have it in the Ads section cause it has a 33" ATA. I prefer the longer ATA bows thats for sure!


----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

:mg::icon_salut:


olemil4me said:


> Man if bowtech is watching this thread they are grinning from ear to ear with all the attention it's getting 99.9 percent of the people on this sight have not even touched it but every one has an opinion and for the bashers
> Bashing is just another form of jealousy
> I think they will sell a ton of them


Opinions are like butts everyone has one and if it ain't yours it stinks! :wink: I think it's ugly, but it may be a shooter.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

this has been a fun read......some people sure set themselves up for bashing......:icon_1_lol:................


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow...some folks really dislike Bow Tech.....sheese.

Looks like a nice bow, ,how it shoots will be the big question. I for one think it's great that they are bringing it out now instead of right at hunting season, and that it is a mid priced bow on top of it. 

I can't see myself buying one, since I already own one of their best shooting ones and am having it redone soon, but it is nice to see them bringing out a new one mid year that won't break the bank for many of us. 

Mac


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

BRAD102590 said:


> Ok I'm seeing all this saying talk about the bow and its not even released on there site and the shops said they no about as much as we do about the bow so I'm not going to say I like it or hate it until I see it on bowtechs site and till shoot it


That's the AT way, this sight has lots of psychic archers they know how a bow will shoot without ever firing a shot. :wink:


----------



## shanehood (May 4, 2011)

Will I can't wait to see how it feels to shoot , not sure why other bow manufactures haven't step a way from aluminum for risers , cause there are better materials out there that are lighter and more ridged , other than the fact that most good old boys can't rap there heads round the fact that aluminum is old tech, and won't buy it cause they think its a cheap and weak material .


----------



## tack09 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think we will see that in another 6 months.


nimh said:


> No overdrive binary's? Im kinda disappointed.


----------



## nimh (Nov 26, 2011)

tack09 said:


> I think we will see that in another 6 months.


I hope so. If there's a 34 or 35 ata with od binarys I might have my new hunting bow and my first bowtech since 2006. I just am wondering if there is gonna be mold lines on the riser.


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

When did $750-$799 become a price-point bow? I don't care if it's made out of titanium, unobtainium or whatever..$750 and up is a lot of money for guys to be throwing out on a bare bow. That's flagship bow price range there. $500 is a price-point kind of mark. $750+ is also a lot of money to be spending on a bow, that from the pics I've seen from it on here, doesn't even have a berger hole for mounting the rest. Not really going to dig for any more pics, BT will sell a ton of them. First few thousand people will get them right away and everyone else will be sweating getting them in time for season. Going to be interesting to see what delivery times are for 'em.


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

If it feels good I'll buy it. Who cares about brand, it's all about the feel of the bow. Like everything, some people will love it while others will hate, WE ARE ALL DIFFERENT!!!


----------



## BRAD102590 (Sep 11, 2012)

Texasbow15 nailed it I shoot whatever feels good in my left hand


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

Who cares who owns biotech? It is an archery companY that was bought by a gun company... Not like they fired everyone at bowtech an had gun guys start making bows... Bowtech is just backed by a gun comcompany's $ now


----------



## Reco111 (Dec 16, 2011)

mtn3531 said:


> When did $750-$799 become a price-point bow? I don't care if it's made out of titanium, unobtainium or whatever..$750 and up is a lot of money for guys to be throwing out on a bare bow. That's flagship bow price range there. $500 is a price-point kind of mark. $750+ is also a lot of money to be spending on a bow, that from the pics I've seen from it on here, doesn't even have a berger hole for mounting the rest. Not really going to dig for any more pics, BT will sell a ton of them. First few thousand people will get them right away and everyone else will be sweating getting them in time for season. Going to be interesting to see what delivery times are for 'em.


Ditto. $599 then I may consider the remodled assasin/tribute


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

No yoke tuning?


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

mtn3531 said:


> When did $750-$799 become a price-point bow? I don't care if it's made out of titanium, unobtainium or whatever..$750 and up is a lot of money for guys to be throwing out on a bare bow. That's flagship bow price range there. $500 is a price-point kind of mark. $750+ is also a lot of money to be spending on a bow, that from the pics I've seen from it on here, doesn't even have a berger hole for mounting the rest. Not really going to dig for any more pics, BT will sell a ton of them. First few thousand people will get them right away and everyone else will be sweating getting them in time for season. Going to be interesting to see what delivery times are for 'em.


Agreed. Trying to make a midline bow out of carbon = fail.


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

ChuckA84 said:


> Agreed. Trying to make a midline bow out of carbon = fail.


From a marketing standpoint:
Look at the posts in this thread. There more than enough ppl that are willing to pay 799$ and call it a mid priced bow.
Selling a mid priced bow a 799$ = big win

From my point of view:
if the bow works for you and the price is right for you, buy it, have fun with it and don't worry about what price range it is supposed to be.


----------



## bukfever2 (Feb 16, 2011)

mtn3531 said:


> *When did $750-$799 become a price-point bow?* I don't care if it's made out of titanium, unobtainium or whatever..$750 and up is a lot of money for guys to be throwing out on a bare bow. That's flagship bow price range there. $500 is a price-point kind of mark. $750+ is also a lot of money to be spending on a bow, that from the pics I've seen from it on here,doesn't even have a berger hole for mounting the rest. Not really going to dig for any more pics, BT will sell a ton of them. First few thousand people will get them right away and everyone else will be sweating getting them in time for season. Going to be interesting to see what delivery times are for 'em.


Where? other than here is it called a "price point bow"?
It's a carbon riser bow at a price that even more people may be able to afford.
At 3.2# or what ever the weight, it will be one of the lightest bows made.
Introducing it now instead of Oct. Nov. like most companies are doing will bring even more sales to BT and BT dealers.

Good Luck


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

dac said:


> That's the AT way, this sight has lots of psychic archers they know how a bow will shoot without ever firing a shot. :wink:


dac, it may be that way for some, but many of us has found out a long time ago what will work, from what will not work for us. 

I've been a fan of Bowtech bows for years now. Have one at this time that I consider to be the best bow I've ever owned. 

However, I can tell you with certainty that I am not interested in another short ATA bow that has no flex guard, and a highly reflexed riser, regardless of riser material. Been there, done that one too many times now. 

Indeed many folks will jump on this one and love the bow. Bowtech will sell a ton of them without doubt. 

I do believe they are on the right track with a carbon riser bow. But I hope like heck they come out with one that also has their best components.... such as a flex guard, O.D. binary cams, with dual yokes. 

There's a lot to be said for light bows. It enables us to use heavier accessories and distribute the weight where we wish, generally speaking. 

However, I've also found that by the time I've added heavier accessories to a light bow, I get very close to the same weight with a heavier bow with lighter accessories. 

All in all, I'm for lighter bows. 

Skeet.


----------



## rkt (Jan 24, 2010)

kgtech said:


> at lease hoyt is NOT owned by a gun company. who has no ideal about archery


your worth a laugh,thats about it.:lol3:


----------



## Trophyhunter45 (Jan 12, 2013)

Isn't gonna make me put down my insanity! But I can bet ya it throws darts and my bet it's 340ish. All guesses like the price points etc. If you've gotten the Experience or are an Insanity owner this isn't a drive to market or peak your desire for another bow. It is certainly for those amping up for the season in the next cpl of mths who have delayed getting into another set up and this may send them over the edge and they will fly off the shelves. Problem is, I don't see them getting to the shelves on time. Lastly, "Refuse to Follow". They definitely break the mold.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

kgtech said:


> not bashing. never a bad thing about their bows.http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2041694&p=1067579897#post1067579897 http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2041694&p=1067581670#post1067581670 http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2041694&p=1067579871#post1067579871 no bashing here come bud give it up ?


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

texasbow15 said:


> If it feels good I'll buy it. Who cares about brand, it's all about the feel of the bow. Like everything, some people will love it while others will hate, WE ARE ALL DIFFERENT!!!


right on


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

What kind of idiots come out with a new bow with no specs?


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

its all about the element of surprise


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

BP1992 said:


> What kind of idiots come out with a new bow with no specs?


Bowtech didn't come out with it officially. The picture was taken off facebook or something I believe


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

BP1992 said:


> What kind of idiots come out with a new bow with no specs?


it was leaked on twitter and i bet someone is in big trouble as in fired if they find out .


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

:moviecorn...This thread is great,it has everything but the Specs that i want to know...Grizz


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

looks like an assasin


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

What if all this is a joke and they are waiting till the ATA show! Many, many archerytalk users will be disapointed.. Bowtech is great about making a hype about a bow though.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

It's not a joke , talked to my dealer he said he would have 2 bows to shoot on July 10th, Im all for a light bow you can put the weight where you want it . I'll shoot it for sure , who wouldn't want carbon at 3.2lbs and 750$ I'm gonna say it will be nice , I'm sure they took there time in developing the new riser , there attention to detail and quality control seems to be great on the experience !


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Skeeter 58 said:


> dac, it may be that way for some, but many of us has found out a long time ago what will work, from what will not work for us.
> 
> I've been a fan of Bowtech bows for years now. Have one at this time that I consider to be the best bow I've ever owned.
> 
> ...


Skeet the post was more for those that decide they don't like a bow it cause of who released it when or how they released it without ever picking one up and trying it. Some draw conclusions that they are not going too like it even if they like it


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

WOW! Lots of people hating on a bow they've never touched or shot.....sounds like the Experience all over again.

Bowtech=the most bashed company on this site.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Different carbon process all together than Hoyts and the reason for the price. I'm sure they will sell quite a few.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Tony219er said:


> WOW! Lots of people hating on a bow they've never touched or shot.....sounds like the Experience all over again.
> 
> Bowtech=the most bashed company on this site.


 you gotta love it ! How can you bash a bow you have not shot , I bet a lot of carbon knights are gonna sell like hot cakes ! I for one really want to shoot one ,when I do I'll give all you haters a review! WAittill the flagship comes out , I heard there whole lineup next year will be carbon risers including a new target bow


----------



## Scott E (Apr 20, 2012)

This bow is going to appeal to the average joe bowhunter guy who has prob never even heard of AT. Tons of these guys out there who will be walking into the bowshop looking for a new bow. They will be impressed with how light it is and the fact that they can get a lightweight carbon bow for $400-500 less than competitions offering

They will sell a ton.....im sure


----------



## jacobpaschall (Jul 6, 2008)

Tony219er said:


> WOW! Lots of people hating on a bow they've never touched or shot.....sounds like the Experience all over again.
> 
> Bowtech=the most bashed company on this site.


:set1_signs009: I don't understand it? It seems like every time I open a thread that has the word "Bowtech" in it, I see the same people trashing them for no reason. And they keep posting and posting the same old garbage. They are like an annoying fly that just won't go away. How are you going to bash this bow already? Almost nobody has seen it, it has possibly been manufactured with a bran new material and method, and is possibly one of the lightest adult bows ever produced. I guess some people have nothing better to do with their time. Haters gotta hate :noidea:


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

Doebuster, when are we going over to shoot this thing?


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Is it just going to be a Black finish?or is there going to be camo patterns to choose from?I Want answers!!!:secret:...Grizz


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

BP1992 said:


> What kind of idiots come out with a new bow with no specs?


What kind of idiots don't understand it isn't an official release yet?


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

texasbow15 said:


> What if all this is a joke and they are waiting till the ATA show! Many, many archerytalk users will be disapointed.. Bowtech is great about making a hype about a bow though.


Actually I think you will be wrong and disappointed.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Long live the Bowtech.....


----------



## Lefty-Canuck (Feb 13, 2011)

I know of a dealer that already has the bow in store and it will be available for purchase this week. Seems like most things I have heard have it IBO around 330ish.

LC


----------



## palimbhanger (Jul 6, 2011)

Haha.. Actually I think it's Mathews or Rage. 

I own all three and love them. 



Tony219er said:


> WOW! Lots of people hating on a bow they've never touched or shot.....sounds like the Experience all over again.
> 
> Bowtech=the most bashed company on this site.


----------



## The Guardian (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks like a Destroyer to me without binary cams. With the subsitution of a cable slide. 

With the popularity of carbon risers, Bowtech will sell a ton of these!!


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

Carbon is just hype.. and the finish/ camo will just rub off like the Hoyt Carbon Element.. Its also not as durable as alloys bows with anodized finishes.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

I want to see some stress/strength tests wich im sure there will be.Looks great im super curouse about the riser materials and methods its made and how much strenth it brings?


----------



## Reco111 (Dec 16, 2011)

What accessories will it come with? $750 might not be so bad?


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

This thread is useless period.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

griffwar said:


> This thread is useless period.


Pretty much. No specs or a real
Price


----------



## Scott E (Apr 20, 2012)

griffwar said:


> This thread is useless period.


as are a lot of people on this site.......


----------



## Whitetail88Arch (Sep 4, 2012)

Let's hope they make one 33- to 35 ATA 3.5 lbs and keep limb stops I love a solid back wall


----------



## eastncbowhunter (May 16, 2013)

Today is the day... right? 

HEy scott e, just remember I never doubted you or questioned you


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

AK&HIboy said:


> I want to see some stress/strength tests wich im sure there will be.Looks great im super curouse about the riser materials and methods its made and how much strenth it brings?


I agree with you, I wonder if there's a reason why another manufacturer went to tubes instead of a molded or machined riser. I remember how the carbon risers on the Diamond bows and then High Country bows would twist and warp over time or if exposed to heat, and flex like crazy when pressed. I'm sure Bowtech is using quality materials, but my guess is time will reveal any issues with this type of riser.

As far as specs, I was given these numbers:

31" ata
7" bh
335 IBO
$759


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Scott E said:


> as are a lot of people on this site.......


dont let the bad ones get to you their are good people here as well, have a great day!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

pa.hunter said:


> dont let the bad ones get to you their are good people here as well, have a great day!


This^


----------



## Kalcoone (Dec 9, 2012)

"Refuse to follow" - there is at least two other companies with carbon risers.


----------



## Kalcoone (Dec 9, 2012)

"Refuse to follow" - there is at least two other companies with carbon risers. 

Looks nice though.


----------



## Anachro12 (Apr 22, 2013)

And ten other companies with aluminum risers. If this bow comes out at the predicted 3.2lbs that will be significantly lighter than Hoyt's offering...plus they look completely different. If a company wants to be on the cutting edge, how can they ignore a material for use just because another company makes one of the same material?


----------



## coilguy (Oct 3, 2012)

I am looking forward to actually seeing this bow.........


----------



## mskelton (Apr 12, 2013)

Well, someone over on Texas Bowhunter posted this. But to me it looks like a photo-shopped Ryterra. And of course They had no specs on it.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

That was posted on the first page of this thread also. I think it was taken off there twitter page?

​


mskelton said:


> Well, someone over on Texas Bowhunter posted this. But to me it looks like a photo-shopped Ryterra. And of course They had no specs on it.


----------



## Trophyhunter45 (Jan 12, 2013)

Was with my dealer today and expects "quantity" of 2 on Tue. Bowtech os also throwing nibbles out on facebook that Tue will be the release. All the guessing and hype ends Tue. We will know the specs and if the pic is real. Which I have no reason to doubt. I will add this, the dealers were given NO hints on this bow other than it will fall between the Experience and Assassin.


----------



## Scott E (Apr 20, 2012)

well.....it's the 9th......heres my pic


----------



## Anachro12 (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice pic Scott, thanks for sharing that. Looks nicer in a real photo than it did in the twitter pic!


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Looks way better in Scott e's pic..


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I agree it's much nicer looking in the photo. I will want to shoot one for sure. For those guys that count ounces on the mountai. It would be hard to ignore this bow.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

That looks just like a Martin gone carbon.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice looking small ata bow.
They served the cables around the slide,good move IMO.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Yeah Im weak when it comes to new bows so I will have one. Hopefully I can shoot it today id our 2 come into the shop


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Good looking bow. I see there is a rest and d-loop on it so how does it shoot Scott?


----------



## pavco330 (Jul 26, 2009)

Looks like a D340 and Tribute had a kid...very interesting...


----------



## cconte (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks like a Creed with the grid on a slant.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Scott E said:


> well.....it's the 9th......heres my pic


nice!


----------



## Scott E (Apr 20, 2012)

AR&BOW said:


> Good looking bow. I see there is a rest and d-loop on it so how does it shoot Scott?


i really didnt shoot it much....maybe half a dozen times......the draw cycle feels ok except for a distinct hump at the end.

but thats just my opinion.......im certain that others will have their own


----------



## Anachro12 (Apr 22, 2013)

How about noise level? How does the finish feel to the touch? What are the red circles near the limb pockets? Decorations?


----------



## nflook765 (Dec 12, 2009)

To the Bowtech guys that made fun of Mathews waffles....Eat your heart out. Lol.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Well, I am kind of dissapointed. 
Not liking the "cheap" looking $700+ riser, no camo options; 
Guess I will hold out till next year.


----------



## Anachro12 (Apr 22, 2013)

Huge difference between this and Matthews. These are elegant flowing curved lines. A Matthews looks like bridge supports.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

nflook765 said:


> To the Bowtech guys that made fun of Mathews waffles....Eat your heart out. Lol.


Still better looking than the waffles...


----------



## Scott E (Apr 20, 2012)

nflook765 said:


> To the Bowtech guys that made fun of Mathews waffles....Eat your heart out. Lol.


yup....no more waffle jokes i guess.....lol


----------



## Scott E (Apr 20, 2012)

Anachro12 said:


> How about noise level? How does the finish feel to the touch? What are the red circles near the limb pockets? Decorations?


noise level is hard to judge....i notice even my bow sounds different whether i be indoors at the chrono bag, indoor range, and then outdoor.....its one of those things that will be opinion based

finish had a slight texture to it.....i wouldnt say sandpaper, but def not smooth either

not sure what the red decorations are......maybe to help prevent limb splitting?.....some other guys might know what they are for


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

The red thing looks like the barrel nut for the limb bolts.


----------



## Scott E (Apr 20, 2012)

skynight said:


> The red thing looks like the barrel nut for the limb bolts.


yeah....read that wrong.....though he meant the red things on the limbs near the cams


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

Scott E said:


> noise level is hard to judge....i notice even my bow sounds different whether i be indoors at the chrono bag, indoor range, and then outdoor.....its one of those things that will be opinion based
> 
> finish had a slight texture to it.....i wouldnt say sandpaper, but def not smooth either
> 
> not sure what the red decorations are......maybe to help prevent limb splitting?.....some other guys might know what they are for


Yeah, but since you seem to be the only guy that has shot one we were looking for your opinion. How do you think the sound is to your current bow? Is it crazy loud?


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

330 ibo


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Was hoping for more than 330 and $850 price. Oh well


----------



## Trophyhunter45 (Jan 12, 2013)

Well, well, well, carbon and a new cam design! I will shoot it but I can't wait to see what the unleash 2014. Don't see the price point, haven't shot it but if I were in the market for a lil pocket change I'd step to the Experience. Still no reason to lay the Insanity down but am looking fwd to next years release!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

We shall see how this carbon type riser works because I would bet they will use it on their flagship bow for 2014


----------



## muzzyman88 (Jan 27, 2004)

I am a Bowtech guy, but this is a disappointment for me. They are doing exactly what Matthews is doing, selling "light". Thats the new fad these days, short, ultra light bows and they're selling like crazy. I'm sure this bow, especially with the pricing, will sell very well for them. 

I personally do not understand the light bow phenomenon. I have a D340 that weighs 3.9lbs. That is .7 ounces heavier than this bow. That is approximately 8oz. If I have trouble carrying an extra 8oz of bow into the woods, I'll hit the gym.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

maybe they under rated ibo on it . or has someone shot it yet ?


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

muzzyman88 said:


> I am a Bowtech guy, but this is a disappointment for me. They are doing exactly what Matthews is doing, selling "light". Thats the new fad these days, short, ultra light bows and they're selling like crazy. I'm sure this bow, especially with the pricing, will sell very well for them.
> 
> I personally do not understand the light bow phenomenon. I have a D340 that weighs 3.9lbs. That is .7 ounces heavier than this bow. That is approximately 8oz. If I have trouble carrying an extra 8oz of bow into the woods, I'll hit the gym.


i dont shoot light bows well tried high contry caron bow years ago cant hold it still .


----------



## coilguy (Oct 3, 2012)

I like the way it looks.......I will try one and see how it shoots this weekend!

CG


----------



## Usdi Yona (May 25, 2012)

I'll probably test one out at a local shop, but comparing its specs with my Assassin, I'll stick with my Assassin. There's a reason it's the best selling bow for Bowtech. Who knows, I may change my mind after testing one though.


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

Viper69 said:


> I would bet they will use it on their flagship bow for 2014


I would have to agree...I think their 2014 flagship will be epic


----------



## nflook765 (Dec 12, 2009)

muzzyman88 said:


> I am a Bowtech guy, but this is a disappointment for me. They are doing exactly what Matthews is doing, selling "light". Thats the new fad these days, short, ultra light bows and they're selling like crazy. I'm sure this bow, especially with the pricing, will sell very well for them.
> 
> I personally do not understand the light bow phenomenon. I have a D340 that weighs 3.9lbs. That is .7 ounces heavier than this bow. That is approximately 8oz. If I have trouble carrying an extra 8oz of bow into the woods, I'll hit the gym.


I thought that Bowtech was already going down that road personally. To me anything under 4lbs is light. The Invasion was also at 3.9lbs and 31.5" ATA. I personally like these specs and think that anything around 31-32 is plently long ATA for the majority of hunting applications.

Another similarity besides the cutouts that look almost like waffles is the geometry of the riser. The lines look almost identical to the Heli-M. I wonder what they would like like one laid on top of the other.


----------



## dbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

Here is a little comparison Knight/D340 Riser design. There is a lot of similarity with a few more curves on the CK. I can't wait to take it for a test drive.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Riser kind of looks more plastic than carbon in the pic Scott E posted. I wonder how much of it is actually carbon? It would look cooler if you could see the carbon weave pattern.

Don't compare this bow to a Mathews....I LIKE WAFFLES AND SIR, THAT BOW WILL NOT MAKE WAFFLES!!!! :wink:


----------



## dbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

rattlinman said:


> Riser kind of looks more plastic than carbon in the pic Scott E posted. I wonder how much of it is actually carbon? It would look cooler if you could see the carbon weave pattern.
> 
> Don't compare this bow to a Mathews....I LIKE WAFFLES AND SIR, THAT BOW WILL NOT MAKE WAFFLES!!!! :wink:


No waffles here. I cant believe alot of people say that this bow looks like a Heli M. Guess I'm not seeng it!!! look for yourself. I am on vacation and I want to get my hands on the Knight. Nearest dealer from me is 40 miles away not even sure if he has one. I don't want to leave my family stranded for several hours.:mg:


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

The Bow is 100% carbon Injected. There is ZERO plastic. It also MAP's out at 749.00 and MSRP is 849.00. Short light bow sell great and I cannot wait for UPS tomorrow. I have 4 coming in....2 -70# and 2 -60#. I will probably shoot one myself this year.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

Viper69 said:


> Was hoping for more than 330 and $850 price. Oh well


Expect 340 and map of 749.00.....


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

Kahkon said:


> The Bow is 100% carbon Injected. There is ZERO plastic. It also MAP's out at 749.00 and MSRP is 849.00. Short light bow sell great and I cannot wait for UPS tomorrow. I have 4 coming in....2 -70# and 2 -60#. I will probably shoot one myself this year.


 Funny how everyone complains about short, light bows but the consumer wants short and light. I see them fly off the shelves at my LPS

If the bow would have come in at 3.8lbs everybody would be complaining that it's too heavy for a carbon bow....


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

Kahkon said:


> The Bow is 100% carbon Injected. There is ZERO plastic. It also MAP's out at 749.00 and MSRP is 849.00. Short light bow sell great and I cannot wait for UPS tomorrow. I have 4 coming in....2 -70# and 2 -60#. I will probably shoot one myself this year.


HMMMM so how is the carbon held together then ?


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I have spent about an hour with this bow. It was set at 52 lbs, 28.5" draw. The draw felt fairly smooth with a slight hump into the valley and a rock solid wall. IMO, it was smoother than my sons assassin. The bow had a 8" octane stabilizer and was pretty quiet. It held really well for me. The grip is narrow and a bit more square than the experience or insanity. I like it. It is a well balanced bow and of course light but like said holds decent. We did not chrono it but shooting vaps with 100 grains it seemed pretty quick. The finish was a rough finish and seemed durable.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

It seems the fad any more is short ata, light weight, all black, carbon and speed. This bow has 4 of the 5. The speed is plenty fast for me but not others. I think they hit a homerun for a lot of people. I am hoping they hit a grandslam in 2014 with all the goodies as the flagship bows have. It is simply another brilliant marketing scheme. Release a carbon bow mid summer that does not have all the bells and whistles but is a good bow by a lot of peoples standards, get people thinking of what is coming next and give the company more time to perfect it. The guys that most likely will not spring for a $1000+ dollar bow in 2014 probably will spring for this one now. This bow has peaked my interest some but I am very curious about 2014.


----------



## Gordon m (Sep 2, 2010)

330 ibo plenty fast , just as fast as all the hoyts except one model not bad , I think this bow is a home run which many will be compared to ,, BowTech is still makes a great bow


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

kjwhfsd said:


> HMMMM so how is the carbon held together then ?


Carbon injection molded......The process is what is so unique. Hoyts carbon bow is 100% Carbon as well and it needs nothing but carbon to hold it together. This bow (including the riser) is made in the USA as well.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

I would be very interested in a link that explains how they can make a riser by injection molding without using any resin. Injection carbon molding has been used for years in low end fishing reels, top end reels are still made of alloy or magnesium.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> I would be very interested in a link that explains how they can make a riser by injection molding without using any resin. Injection carbon molding has been used for years in low end fishing reels, top end reels are still made of alloy or magnesium.


My assumption is that is a proprietary process that would be giving away the farm if they explained the process in detail....Why not ask Hoyt if their Carbon has any resins in it? Doesn't Hoyt Carbon Risers come from China? At least Bowtechs are being made in USA and at almost half the cost of the Hoyt Carbon Bow. 

I for one welcome the Bowtech Carbon bow. It is stiffer and lighter then aluminum and does not have all the negatives associated with it pertaining to temperature. Ask yourself this, why do they make a tuning fork out of aluminum and not carbon?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice to see another carbon riser but you can not compare a Hoyt carbon riser to the BT Knight carbon riser. The two are completely different


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

Kahkon said:


> Carbon injection molded......The process is what is so unique. Hoyts carbon bow is 100% Carbon as well and it needs nothing but carbon to hold it together. This bow (including the riser) is made in the USA as well.


Injection molding uses resin to hold the carbon together. 99% chance that resin is plastic.


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

resin is plastic and plastic is resin. 

Different names for same material. 

Nothing that has a practical application in archery is 100% carbon. regardless of what they say. the carbon used, can be 100% pure carbon, and not mixed with other types of fibre material. but they all come together with some sort of resin/plast product.


----------



## Anachro12 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes it's just an attempt to make something sound cheap by calling it plastic. Materials today are very advanced. 60 years ago if you told someone ball bearings would be made from ceramic they would laugh in your face.


----------



## Unicron (Nov 26, 2012)

Kahkon said:


> Expect 340 and map of 749.00.....


More 325 and $700 from what I've seen and heard. Prolly do 335 with a tune and custom strings, but speed this is not.

Was to be expected, carbon is just not as rigid as 7075 alu or even 6061 depending on how much of the stuff is used.

Not saying this bow is a bad deal, but it really looks like a lightweight D340 out of carbon to replace the Assassin...


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

carbon laid or injected up right is more rigid then any form of alu, regardless of 6xxx or 7xxx series. 

Please dont make false statements on these things


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

Unicron said:


> More 325 and $700 from what I've seen and heard. Prolly do 335 with a tune and custom strings, but speed this is not.
> 
> Was to be expected, carbon is just not as rigid as 7075 alu or even 6061 depending on how much of the stuff is used.
> 
> Not saying this bow is a bad deal, but it really looks like a lightweight D340 out of carbon to replace the Assassin...


I have the paperwork in front of me....MAP is $749.00 EXACTLY. I was told it was under estimated like the Experience was. I got one in today and will chrono it out of the box and see what is is doing....


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

Out of the box, I get 335 IBO.....This is without any tuning what so ever.


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

Some people that seem to know said the process is carbon monocoque. Which, as I understand is nothing like injection molding. Its how many of the carbon framed bicycles are made today. Bowtech should show strength testing that they have performed as Hoyt did originally IMO.


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

at what poundage etc. kahkon?


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

63 # shot a 320 grain arrow 315 @29" draw with 20 grain weight on the string (through a whisker biscuit). If you figure the Math it comes in at 335 IBO exactly. Now if you add a few FPS on because of the whisker Biscuit then it comes in at 337 IBO...these are some pretty good initial numbers to me. At 29" draw it felt really short. I normally shoot a 29.5, but would have to shoot this bow at 30".


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

nontypical said:


> Some people that seem to know said the process is carbon monocoque. Which, as I understand is nothing like injection molding. Its how many of the carbon framed bicycles are made today. Bowtech should show strength testing that they have performed as Hoyt did originally IMO.


The riser feels really stiff when you shoot the bow. There is a little jump but at 3.2 lbs I would expect some jump. I have not shot the bow loaded up....The draw cycle is smooth and I don't feel a hump at 29# at all. It has a limb stop so the back wall is rock solid. The bow sits in your hand perfectly balanced with nothing on it. I would imagine a slight forward tilt loaded up with sight and stab. I don't really feel any vibration after the shot. 

I am waiting for someone to show up at the shop to shoot the bow so I can stand back and try to judge the loudness or lack of loudness on the shot.

All in all for $749.00 for a carbon bow, I would buy it. I will probably shoot one this year to see how it holds up long term. This appears to be the direction Bowtech in going, therefore I owe it to my customer base to abuse this bow and make sure it holds up.....


----------



## NCstick (Aug 14, 2011)

I had an Element RKT last year. Traded it in a Centroid. I wanted a good all around bow. The Element was great weight wise for hunting. I just wasn't steady as I would have liked at 40+ yards. The shorter ATA wasn't a good fit or as comfortable as I would have liked with a 29" draw length. 

That being said, I don't shoot deer outside of 30yd. It agreed with me well at that yardage. I would really like to shoot this bow. Now that I have the longer heavier Centroid, the Carbon Night would be a great addition to my arsenal and if its as smooth and fast as I am hoping, it would be a great choice of hunting rig for me. I can't wait till I shoot it.


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

Kahkon said:


> 63 # shot a 320 grain arrow 315 @29" draw with 20 grain weight on the string (through a whisker biscuit). If you figure the Math it comes in at 335 IBO exactly. Now if you add a few FPS on because of the whisker Biscuit then it comes in at 337 IBO...these are some pretty good initial numbers to me. At 29" draw it felt really short. I normally shoot a 29.5, but would have to shoot this bow at 30".


Was that at the 29" setting on the cams or at the 29.5" which Bowtech has recommended because these are coming up about a half inch short on the draw?


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

nontypical said:


> Some people that seem to know said the process is carbon monocoque. Which, as I understand is nothing like injection molding. Its how many of the carbon framed bicycles are made today. Bowtech should show strength testing that they have performed as Hoyt did originally IMO.


Monocoque or injection molded? Monocoque bicycles don't look anything like this does in appearance of the outer layer. Carbon monocoque bicycles are laid up by hand in a mold to form the single unit, from what was being floated around on this one it is injection molded in a form with the carbon fibers chopped up in the matrix of the resin and other composite materials. Two completely different things being monocoque or molded. Anyone know for sure which method BT went with? At the price point I am going to guess the latter, the first would be prohibitively expensive for a bow manufacturer.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

mtn3531 said:


> Was that at the 29" setting on the cams or at the 29.5" which Bowtech has recommended because these are coming up about a half inch short on the draw?


29 setting....right out of the box....


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I shot one at 28" which I am and yes I would need to be at 28.5 on this bow


----------



## bukfever2 (Feb 16, 2011)

mtn3531 said:


> Was that at the 29" setting on the cams or at the 29.5" which Bowtech has recommended because these are coming up about a half inch short on the draw?





I have set this one at the 27" draw and at the 30" draw and they both measure on my draw board exactly as set.
The instruction manual is wrong on the draw length settings so don't go by it.
The post and mods get set to the same number. There are no .5 numbers on the wheel for mod settings.

We'll chrono it at 27" 70# this morning and 30" 70# later today and I'll try to post the results.

Good Luck


----------

